# Circuito Sensor de Luz con 3 focos - Electrónica de Potencia



## enginerobotics (May 17, 2017)

Hola a todos! Soy estudiante de la carrera de Ingeniería en Robótica en la _Universidad Autónoma de Aguascalientes_ y he aquí mi aporte a la comunidad.
-------------------
*DESCRIPCIÓN:*
El siguiente circuito es un sensor de luz que usa una fotoresistencia, TRIACs, Optoacopladores y un comparador con un OPAM para encender 3 focos de CA dependiendo de la intensidad de luz que incida en la fotoresistencia.
--------------------
*MATERIAL:*
-1 Potenciómetro de 50k Ω - está como "R1" en el diagrama.
-1 Fotoresistencia, - "FOTORES" en el diagrama.
-3 Resistencias 330 Ω a 1/4 watt (si se usan focos de 100 watts las resistencias tendrán que ser de mayor potencia) - "R8", "R9" y "R10" en el diagrama.
-3 Resistencias de 270 Ω a 1/4 watt - "R3", "R5" y "R7" en el diagrama..
-1 Resistencia de 1k Ω a 1/4 watt - "R4" en el diagrama.
-1 Resistencia de 2.2k Ω a 1/4 watt - "R6" en el diagrama.
-1 TL084CN (El encapsulado cuenta con 4 opams, de los cuales usaremos 3) - "U1A", "U2B" y "U3C" en el diagrama.
-3 MOC3041 - "U4", "U5" y "U6" en el diagrama.
-3 MAC12DG - "D1", "D2" y "D3" en el diagrama.
-3 1N4007 -  "D4", "D5" y "D6" en el diagrama. 
-3 focos incandescentes 120 volts 10 watts (Pueden usar de mayor potencia, pero tendrán que aumentar la potencia que aguantan las resistencias de 330 Ω) - "X1", "X2" y "X3" en el diagrama.
-Fuente de CD con 2 canales (O circuitos que entreguen 5 V y 4 Volts).
-Clavija.
-3 sockets para los focos comprados.
-Cables para realizar las conexiones. 
----------------------
*Diagrama*
**Está en los archivos adjuntos como sensor de luz** Disculpen las molestias, las reglas del foro no me dejan poner links

*NOTA:* Cabe Mencionar que hay ciertos errores en los códigos de los componentes, por ejemplo el MOC8101 no es el que vamos a utilizar, sin embargo el diagrama fue el más parecido que encontré en Multisim, así como también los focos no son de 100W sino de 10W.

Para Conectar el MOC3041 hay que basarse en el diagrama de la siguiente imagen adjunta MOC3041.jpg y conectar el pin 6 del MOC a la terminal MT2 del MAC y el pin 4 del MOC a la resistencia de 330 Ω.


También hay que tener bien en cuenta que las tierras de las dos fuentes (la de 4 V y la de 5 V) deben de ir juntas.
--------------------------
*VIDEO DEL FUNCIONAMIENTO:*
Búscame en instagram como gerardo.ugalde y encontrarás el video, me encantaría poner en enlace directo, pero debido a que soy nuevo usuario no me lo permite este foro. O checa el archivo Enlaces.txt el cual contiene los enlaces a las imágenes, datasheets, diagramas y el video. 

Cualquier pregunta no dudes en hacérmela saber y yo con mucho gusto la responderé!


----------



## capitanp (May 18, 2017)

Enserio ven esos circuitos simples en la Universidad??? para mi son de ciclo básico


----------



## Nuyel (May 18, 2017)

capitanp dijo:


> Enserio ven esos circuitos simples en la Universidad??? para mi son de ciclo básico



En la mía luego había exposiciones de proyectos, una ves uno presento un "detector de inundaciones", era dos alambres y un LED, cuando se mojaban los alambres se encendía el LED  y yo matándome por hacer un electrocardiógrafo.

En parte por los maestros que no motivan y los alumnos que solo copian circuitos de internet, ambos creyendo que haciendo lo mínimo está bien, por mi parte si uno hace cosas como esas, no vale la pena estudiar ingeniería.

Por cierto, si no tienes problemas, al usar Multisim tienes la opción de usar snippets, esto exporta el diagrama como png para compartirlo de forma en la que puedes volverlo a importar con solo arrastrarlo al programa.


----------



## enginerobotics (May 18, 2017)

Nuyel dijo:


> Por cierto, si no tienes problemas, al usar Multisim tienes la opción de usar snippets, esto exporta el diagrama como png para compartirlo de forma en la que puedes volverlo a importar con solo arrastrarlo al programa.



Muchas gracias por el tip Nuyel!


----------

